# Two forks for my small daughter



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hola gente!

En esta ocasión me gustaría presentarles a ustedes, un par de forks que le hice a mi pequeña PIE dulce. Ambas son horquetas naturales de encino, Mi hija apenas tiene 3 años 8 meses, todavia no domina el disparo, pero de cualquier manera, ella se divierte con su bueno viejo papá jejeje!

Espero sean de su agrado.

Hi people! On this occasion I would like to introduce to you a couple of forks that I did to my sweet-little-apple-pie (my daughter). Both are natural oak forks, My daughter is barely 3 years 8 months old, still has not mastered the shot, but either way, she has fun with his good old dad (LOL) 

I HOPE YOU LIKE ...

































Ésta es la tercera que le hago a razón de que ha crecído

































Chepo


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

OOOOOOWWWWRRREEEEALLY NNNNICE!!! ... its nice.... AND IT IS SIMPLE!!... kinda "minimalistic"

lately we have seen examples of forks that are increasingly complex ... and suddenly, you are showing us this ... just great!

dont get me wrong, I love the complex and time-consuming projects ... but sometimes (in the words of an old master) the best solution is the simplest great job chepo!... CHEPO FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You make great natural forks, your little girl will be a markswomen when she is older, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

You make the best looking naturals Ive seen, they really are beautiful slingshots.
Martin.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

they all are real beautys!!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome little shooters (and a cute little girl, too).


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Chepo. That is the way to let the natural beauty of the wood speak for itself.








Cute little girl you have too.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You have a sweet (and lucky) daughter.


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

ME MUCHO GUSTO! Son muy bonita! conozco un poco de espanol, hablo en ingles? hehe

but the forks are very beautiful. is the wood you used straight from the tree?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> You have a sweet (and lucky) daughter.


Dan, You too have Sweet (lucky) Son & Daughter....


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Carnalazo, me abruman tus halagos. hasta siento que me estás charriando.

Muchas gracias amigos, por sus comentarios amables hacia mi nena y que bueno que sean de su agrado las resorterontas

Thank you very much friendly, by its amiable commentaries towards my good baby and that they are of its affability resorterontas

Pulse: En efecto, son de rama de encino, no de tabla. (Indeed, they are of branch of encino, not of table)
Chepo


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I really like your style of slingshot, do you make them to order? I'd love one!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> I really like your style of slingshot, do you make them to order? I'd love one!


Sam thanks. Perhaps some of which I am about to finish one pleases you. if you please send me your email I can send you the premise


Chepo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are the best most desirable natural forks eye have yet to see. Please make sure your darlings wear eye protection.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I really like your style of slingshot, do you make them to order? I'd love one!


Sam thanks. Perhaps some of which I am about to finish one pleases you. if you please send me your email I can send you the premise

Chepo.
[/quote]
My email is: [email protected]


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I love them!
Your naturals are wonderful









i would like to find some oak forks, but until now, never found a good one









Is it easy for you to find them?
I would appreciate if you could post some pics of the branch before you work on it


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Chepo69 oye yo estoy impresionado con el que tiene una moneda en la base, ¿cuáles son los bosques? si usted desea intercambiar en un Hunter catapult pm mí.

hey Chepo69 i am impressed with the one with a coin on the base, what are the woods? if you would like to swap on a hunter catapult pm me.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ok Sam,

dgui thanks! As I keep saying even instructing them in how to make the shot. thanks for the advice.


Joseph certainly for the next document some images of the branch before work.Thank you very much for your flattering words.


Fish, I've always liked barter and trade. The coins used only as a reference object to illustrate the size of the fork. and I have the luck to have near a forest where oaks grow, so almost all my forks are of this wood.


Chepo


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazingly Beautiful!!!! and your slingshots are nice too







Alas I was blessed with two sons but no daughters....guess I'll have to wait for a daughter-in-law.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Amazingly Beautiful!!!! and your slingshots are nice too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Perry! thank you very much for your words, it is certainly a blessing my little one, and it is best that you have an accomplice in just 11 months (lol)


Chepo


----------



## JUAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Bravo...!!! Chepo, es un placer encontrarte tambien acà. Felicidades por el trabajo, me encanta el estilo natural, elemental y primitivo. Te mando un abrazote, Chepo.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the symmetry and finnish.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

JUAN said:


> Bravo...!!! Chepo, es un placer encontrarte tambien acà. Felicidades por el trabajo, me encanta el estilo natural, elemental y primitivo. Te mando un abrazote, Chepo.


Caray Juanito que gusto verte por Acambaro. muchas gracias por tan afectuosos comentarios.

NoSugarRob: I very much appreciate your comments


----------

